# Bally IV Glass-top 2-3/4'' Hygro Replacement



## wiretap (Feb 22, 2011)

I got my brother (username: Stubby) a Bally IV glass-top humidor for Christmas.

Well, as everyone knows the built-in analog hygrometer sucks in terms of accuracy, and it leaks humidity out because of the plastic mounting ring insert. I looked around on the internet for a replacement, and then I found one. It was cheap, like $5, so I was skeptical if it would work right. I ordered it anyway because it looked nice and had the proper size mounting diameter.

Here's the replacement hygrometer:
klockit.com/products/dept-31__sku-redfitups.html
They come in red, green, and blue.

*Quality:*
The quality is really nice. It is pretty solid with a nice anodized face and brushed metal looking bezel. The 'glass' appears to be plastic, but it doesn't fit loose or rattle around like the original junk hygrometer seemed to do.

*Accuracy:*
I threw it in the humidor with a digital hygrometer to do a little check to see how accurate it was, and it was right on point with the digital hygrometer. The hygrometer also comes with adjustment instructions for how to re-calibrate the needle if you ever need to. It comes pre-calibrated from the factory.

*Mounting:*
The original plastic mounting bracket that the humidor came with needed to be removed. After that, the new hygrometer needed a wide rubber band to be placed around the mounting ring. The rubber band is similar to the ones you find wrapped around asparagus in the grocery store. Then just push the hygrometer into the mounting hole in the humidor. It is a nice tight friction fit that doesn't let any air escape.

*Issues:*
The depth of the mounting ring sticks into the humidor about 1/8'', preventing the shelf from going down all the way. This makes the lid not close all the way. One solution is to leave the shelf out. The other solution is to make a little notch on the bottom side of the shelf where the hygrometer comes in contact with it. This will allow the shelf to fully seat down inside the humidor. It is a 5 minute fix with a dremel or chisel.

*Conclusion:*
Overall, I'd give it a 4.5 out of 5 rating. Given it was not designed for the humidor, it turned out to be an excellent fit and performs well. Now the humidor holds humidity better and you can drop the lid without it slamming. The half a point I deducted was for the mounting depth being a little too deep, and because the face is plastic instead of real glass. But hey, for $5 you can't go wrong.

My brother will post pictures since this is my first post and posting links/pictures is not allowed for me yet.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

Here is a picture of the replacement since Charlie can't post pictures yet.

(red) www.klockit.com/products/dept-31__sku-redfitups.html
(blue) www.klockit.com/products/sku-Silver_Bezel_Inserts.html
(green) www.klockit.com/products/sku-greenfitups.html


----------

